# wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar



## GERMAN-LOBO (13. Juli 2008)

hi

nach ca.zwei wochen algenblüte ist mein teich durch einsatz meiner neuen TMC UVC Lampe 110 nach einer woche wieder klar   
das wasser ist klar wie noch nie  


hier ein clip von gestern abend 9uhr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hn5pk-YH3Q

in natura sieht es besser aus als in dem clip


----------



## ThomasK. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

Sieht echt gut aus dein Wasser! Aber meinste nich ne 55er hätte vielleicht auch gereicht? Bin mit meiner 55er TMC bei um die 20qm3 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dodi (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

 Bernhard,

super Wasser 
- wäre mir fast schon zu klar.


----------



## bussi67 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

Hi Bernhard

      

*Ich will auch so ein klares Wasser* 


Einfach nur Klasse !!!


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

hi



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht echt gut aus dein Wasser! Aber meinste nich ne 55er hätte vielleicht auch gereicht? Bin mit meiner 55er TMC bei um die 20qm3 sehr zufrieden.



die uvc ist ein geschenk  und auch schon wieder abgeschaltet.



			
				bussi67 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich will auch so ein klares Wasser*


@dirk
ich komme auch aus bochlt  kannst mal vorbei kommen 

adresse per pn--oder kennen wir uns schon?


----------



## ThomasK. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

Achso! Na da kann dich aber jemand besonders gut leiden...


----------



## bussi67 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

Hi Bernhard 

Hast ne PN


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

Hallo Bernhard !

Tolles Video  
Du hast aber große Fische ! 

lg 

axel


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

hallo

ich hatte dieses jahr schon zweimal eine heftige algenblüte.
gemacht habe ich ........NICHTS.
die erste im frühjahr, als es plötzlich sehr warm wurde, war nach gut eineinhalb wochen vorbei,
die zweite kürzlich ebenso.
ich habe keine UV lampe mehr an.
das wasser ist so klar, daß ich in 2 meter tiefe den domdeckel sehe und die fische.
ist es sinnvoll die UV lampe aus gründen der keimabtötung dennoch in betrieb zu nehmen?

grüße
ulla


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

hi ulla

ich werde die uvc nur bei algenblüte einschalten.

ob es sinn macht die ständig laufen zu lassen kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## MiraMaike (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

Hallo bernhard
Mir wurde von meinem Schwager geraten die Lampe dauernd laufen zu lassen, da sie nicht nur die Algen bekämpft sondern auch Bakterien und andere Krankheitserreger im Teich. Sie tötet alles mit einer DNS. Und da die Lampen ja meist mit Niedrigstrom laufen dürfte auch das kein Problem sein. Im vergleich zur normalen Filterpumpe verbraucht sie praktisch nichts.

Gruß Maike


----------



## bussi67 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

Hi Bernhard

Hast ne PN


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*



			
				MiraMaike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bernhard
> Mir wurde von meinem Schwager geraten die Lampe dauernd laufen zu lassen, da sie nicht nur die Algen bekämpft sondern auch Bakterien und andere Krankheitserreger im Teich. Sie tötet alles mit einer DNS. Und da die Lampen ja meist mit Niedrigstrom laufen dürfte auch das kein Problem sein. Im vergleich zur normalen Filterpumpe verbraucht sie praktisch nichts.
> 
> Gruß Maike



hi

meine hat kein niedrigstrom  verbrauch 130watt/h .
desweiteren sind meine koi top fit und kommen mit den bakterien u.s.w.selber klar


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: wasser nach algenblüte wieder klar*

dann werde ich das teil wieder dranbauen ( lassen )müssen.... 

obwohl ich derzeit keine probleme an den fischen  erkennen kann.

ich hatte mir nur überlegt, daß eine UV ja schließlich keinen unterschied macht beim *schroten* ob es  nützliche oder  krankheitserregende bakterien sind.
inwieweit wirkt eigentlich das natürliche UV ?
^^ ist mir gerade so eingefallen beim schreiben 

gruß ulla


----------

